# Road Question for Mountain Hunters



## jbogg (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey Guys!  I will be hunting NF for the first time starting this turkey season, with the intention of chasing bear next fall.  Unfortunately I recently had to sell my truck, and am now driving a Honda Pilot which is 4x4 "light".
I am hoping to start scouting some NF off of Nimblewill Gap Rd.  Could someone let me know the condition of this road all the way to the top of Nimblewill Gap?  I am not sure if it is maintained by the Forest Service, and as narrow as some of those mountain roads are I would hate to get a couple of miles in there and have a problem.  As long as it's not too rutted out the Pilot could probably handle it, but it's definately not made for heavy duty off roading.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 2, 2016)

take a chainsaw with you......trees are always
falling across roads, and you can use the wood in your camp.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 2, 2016)

7Mag Hunter said:


> take a chainsaw with you......trees are always
> falling across roads, and you can use the wood in your camp.



Good call on the saw.  Sounds like a good reason to get my old Stihl repaired.


----------



## Gerrik (Feb 11, 2016)

I hunt & fish mountain WMA's regularly. I've only had one driving issue, and that was immediately following heavy rains on Rich Mountain WMA. Couldn't get up the mountain ( I drive a Scion XD), so I just parked farther down & hiked up. Carry a saw, make sure you have a good spare, and a REAL jack. I also carry a couple squares of 1inch plywood to rest the jack on, to give it a flat surface to sit on. I also carry a spare battery in the trunk, just in case.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 11, 2016)

Gerrik said:


> I hunt & fish mountain WMA's regularly. I've only had one driving issue, and that was immediately following heavy rains on Rich Mountain WMA. Couldn't get up the mountain ( I drive a Scion XD), so I just parked farther down & hiked up. Carry a saw, make sure you have a good spare, and a REAL jack. I also carry a couple squares of 1inch plywood to rest the jack on, to give it a flat surface to sit on. I also carry a spare battery in the trunk, just in case.



X-2....I take the bar and chain off my saw and carry tools, tow straps and chain, and
a GOOD jack......


----------



## Fire Eater (Feb 15, 2016)

jbogg said:


> Hey Guys!  I will be hunting NF for the first time starting this turkey season, with the intention of chasing bear next fall.  Unfortunately I recently had to sell my truck, and am now driving a Honda Pilot which is 4x4 "light".
> I am hoping to start scouting some NF off of Nimblewill Gap Rd.  Could someone let me know the condition of this road all the way to the top of Nimblewill Gap?  I am not sure if it is maintained by the Forest Service, and as narrow as some of those mountain roads are I would hate to get a couple of miles in there and have a problem.  As long as it's not too rutted out the Pilot could probably handle it, but it's definately not made for heavy duty off roading.  Any help is appreciated.



Nimblewill Gap road is OK up until the top (behind Amicalola)..."road" coming down the other side (I believe it is Bucktown Rd., Gilmer County) is a rutted-out pigpath on a good day...Jeep country.


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 22, 2016)

Fire Eater said:


> Nimblewill Gap road is OK up until the top (behind Amicalola)..."road" coming down the other side (I believe it is Bucktown Rd., Gilmer County) is a rutted-out pigpath on a good day...Jeep country.



X 2 we made that mistake close to 10 years ago and got lucky and made it out to buck town it's probably not passable by truck now


----------



## jbogg (Mar 10, 2016)

Fire Eater said:


> Nimblewill Gap road is OK up until the top (behind Amicalola)..."road" coming down the other side (I believe it is Bucktown Rd., Gilmer County) is a rutted-out pigpath on a good day...Jeep country.


 
Just noticed your reply.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Mar 22, 2016)

jbogg said:


> Just noticed your reply.  Thanks for the info.



The road from the gap to Bucktown is not maintained. It is solid rock. All dirt is washed away. I have not been on it in over 10 years. Take a chain saw and good pruning shears. Don't count on being able to  turn around if you decide you don't want to go all the way through.


----------



## RossVegas (Aug 8, 2016)

Not familiar with that particular area. Up in NW GA, I do a lot of my preseason scouting in my 2wd Toyota Highlander.  Usually stick to the main forest service roads.  If I find a spot that interests me, I park and scout on foot.  I have passed a Honda Civic crossing a creek in Cohutta.


----------

